
Boston State House – Right to Repair Hearing - teh_klev
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orb8gT4itOA
======
folkhack
Jessa and Louis knocked it out of the park - and the corporate lobbyists kept
tripping all over their words. Was a great watch all around but my God that
timer beeper was ungodly loud.

